# Franklin Park Conservatory



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Hi everyone. :biggrin:

I'm new to APC and thought I'd share some of my photos from Franklin Park Conservatory (Columbus, Ohio) and put them up for critique. They are not all particularly on-topic, I hope that is OK.



























^i like this koi photo the best. 




























And here's some plants, albeit terrestrial 





































I wish I knew succulants better so I could post some species names. They are amazing plants.

Please feel free to comment - good/bad. Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice photos. 
Pennies in the goldfish pond. Is that a good thing?
The round objects in the pool are interesting. Is that a common feature in goldfish ponds?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Yea, I'm not too fond of the penny in my favorite koi photo, and no, I dont think they are a good thing persay. better than in a SW tank, lol.

The round objects are blown glass peices by Chihuly, a glass artist. The conservatory recently bought some peices for a permanent collection.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice Pics! Apparently I need to go back to The Franklin Park Cons. I dont remember seiing the Koi before.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Yea, they are in the butterly exhibit. I didn't capture any good photos of the butterflies though.


----------

